
The Architecture of Consoles – Nintendo DS - bobbybabylon
https://www.copetti.org/projects/consoles/nintendo-ds/
======
bobbybabylon
What I lime about this article in particular is that the author actually talks
about the graphics subsystems, and how they work. Always interesting to see
alternate pipelines, and how tiling works in the various systems.

